# 10 years since twisty.js code + Twizzle Project by Lucas Garron



## abunickabhi (Jul 22, 2021)

Congrats to Lucas Garron for maintaining the code for a decade now.
This code led to development of alg.cubing.net and now cubing.js and twizzle.net . 

Videos talking about the new Twizzle project


----------

